

Adobe BrowserLab: Cross-Browser Testing - jrnkntl
http://browserlab.adobe.com

======
tcdent
The problem with this, and the other services that already exist, is that they
only give you a static image of how the page renders. If the only thing
interactive on your page are plain text hyperlinks I guess you'll be fine.
Otherwise, you've got to verify everything is actually working in a real
browser anyway.

------
palsecam
Another similar solution: BrowserShots <http://browsershots.org/> (it's free).

From the website: Browsershots makes screenshots of your web design in
different browsers. It is a free open-source online service created by Johann
C. Rocholl. When you submit your web address, it will be added to the job
queue. A number of distributed computers will open your website in their
browser. Then they will make screenshots and upload them to the central server
here.

 _(I'm not affilated with them, just find it useful & well-done. Also, huge
list of browsers to test with.)_

~~~
jrnkntl
That queue takes well over 2 hours to finish simple IE screenshots. I ditched
BrowserShot some time ago thanks to its popularity.

------
boundlessdreamz
This is free only for a limited time.
<http://news.cnet.com/8301-13860_3-10255042-56.html>

~~~
TweedHeads
The first dose is always free

------
jrnkntl
Just checked it out and it works very smooth. You can even overlay different
renders or see them side-by-side. Supported browsers: Firefox 2.X and 3.X
(Windows XP and Mac OS X) Internet Explorer 6.X and 7.X (Windows XP) Safari
3.X (Mac OS X)

Only downside is you need an adobe account =)

~~~
juliend2
it appears to be full right now. dont know if they are going to let more user
subscribe to this demo.

------
jasonkester
Is there a way to actually try it out?

I see a long loading screen, followed by splash screen with a "Get Started"
link. Clicking the link shows me a login screen, with no option to sign up.
There's no way out and the back button is disabled.

I still have no idea what this is, but now I don't have any urge to find out.

This is a terrible user experience. It could be used as an example of what not
to do when launching a new product.

------
kingsley_20
Without attached debugging tools (at least for DOM/CSS, if not Javascript),
kinda elaborately pointless.

------
adamhowell
It's dragging for me, I'm guessing b/c of the load, but worked surprisingly
well when it did.

I still remember the days of BrowserCam being state-of-the-art -- and people
being willing to cough up $75 for an account b/c no one had Macs.

------
hwijaya
The problem with screen-shot is how do you test part of your page that is
password protected? I tried the BrowserLab this morning and i can only test
the public page.

------
erlanger
Why is a static site about cross-browser compatibility written in
Flash/Flex/whatever voodoo Adobe's pushing now?

~~~
marcusbooster
Once you have the Flash VM installed it's about as cross-browser as they come.

~~~
erlanger
Not quite: The site is inaccessible for the vast majority of mobile devices.

